

Video: Linus Torvalds on git - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/git-github/linus-torvalds-on-git/

======
Newky
Albeit an old video, a fun talk about the merits of git, I was never really
bothered with git before this. Haven't looked back.

~~~
hasenj
Same. If it wasn't for this, I'd probably never have used git, or any version
control for that matter (given that I hated svn and all the others).

~~~
shantanubala
The funny thing about SVN is that I used to use it a lot for documents and
text rather than code. Since there were no local commits, it also backed up my
important documents with every commit, and also allowed me to work on
documents everywhere. Since I had no need for branching, it worked fairly
well. Now we have Dropbox for that.

~~~
hasenj
For documents I use Google Docs. It has the added benefits of easy publishing.

------
yuvadam
Circa 2007. Still a classic though.

------
michaelchisari
This is the video that convinced me to switch to git. I had git evangelists
talk it up for the longest time before this, but they never laid out the
benefits as well as he does here.

------
moops_moors
There seems to be an abundance of naught-era news here. On the other hand I
get to keep making "200X called" jokes about Hacker News. I win either way, so
I'm not complaining.

~~~
Groxx
<http://xkcd.com/875/>

------
eneveu
Great video. There is a transcript for those who prefer to read:
[https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/LinusTalk200705Transcr...](https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/LinusTalk200705Transcript)

I'd watch the video anyway, since Linus is awesome on stage.

------
akent
Was there some newsworthy reason this rather old video was resubmitted?

~~~
alnayyir
People haven't seen it, many aren't using a DVCS of some sort.

That's like refusing to keep making foie gras after you've distributed a
single package of it. Not everybody gets to be as hipster-early to everything
as you were in this case, sadly.

~~~
akent
OK fair enough but it's Hacker NEWS not Hacker-good-videos-people-should-
watch-but-haven't-yet.

I mean, the video is on the front page of google results if you search for
"git". It's plenty well known, don't make some straw man argument that I'm
"hipster-early" because I've seen it in the nearly four years this has been
out.

